

Competition Offers $250,000 to Design Pedal-Powered Helicopter - onreact-com
http://www.inhabitat.com/2009/09/03/competition-offers-250000-to-design-pedal-powered-helicopter/

======
jwilliams
The rules are here: <http://www.vtol.org/awards/hphregs.html>

They've covered most of the loopholes - including storing energy, etc. Perhaps
more interesting, there is no limit on the size of the crew.

~~~
Tichy
I understand the storing energy rule, but it seems to me it defies the purpose
of the competition. Without storing energy, wouldn't the helicopter come
crashing down as soon as you stopped pedaling (or whatever you do)? Surely
there would have to be some way to take a break without dieing.

~~~
jwilliams
They exclude the stored energy of the "rotating aerodynamic components".

So you can have energy in the system, but you can't sit there cycling for an
hour charging a battery.

(They also exclude the crew taking stimulants and drugs).

~~~
Tichy
What about artificial legs?

~~~
jwilliams
I guess you're referring to the South African runner that wasn't allowed to
run in the Olympics with artificial legs.

If I recall, the issue wasn't an energy advantage, but the recovery. He could
train at maximum level, and simply grab a new pair - whereas his competitors
would have to worry about injury. (So I guess there was an energy equation,
but a different one - the energy of the artificial legs slowly breaking).

In this case, I'd guess that would be a non issue. However, I equally don't
see it as being a huge advantage... At the outside, perhaps a weight one.

------
10ren
Some videos on the Wired story: [http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/09/human-
powered-helicopte...](http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/09/human-powered-
helicopter/)

There's ground effect because it's so low (0.2 m), but it's still unbelievably
cool.

------
jackmoore
Might as well make it a million.

~~~
ajkirwin
Might as well make it a billion. They'll never have to pay.

~~~
Tichy
How is "human powered" defined? I take it charging a battery by running on a
treadmill and then using the battery in the helicopter wouldn't count?

------
christofd
Hmmm... with break-throughs in current materials science, like super light-
weight composites, there might be a way to build a structure strong and light
enough.

Would be a cool project for a research lab with funding and people.

------
nestlequ1k
I'd imagine _physics_ is going to have something to say about this...

~~~
eru
You just need much better drugs to release more energy per kg of flesh. Ask
the cyclist of the Tour de France how they do it.

------
Andys
1\. Build an electric helicopter with batteries and a pedal-powered dynamo

2\. Pedal for hours/days to charge the battery

3\. Fly helicopter on battery power

4\. Collect $250,000

------
btw0
Isn't it the same thing as lifting the body of oneself up in the air for 1
minute? Human being can't do it without outside help.

------
fookyong
get tired, die!

doesn't sound like my cup of tea.

